# Summer Outing Sign Up



## wyldkat49766

sorry family reunion that weekend further north.


----------



## Firecracker

no can do , sorry.


----------



## autumnlovr

Any chance we can get a confirmation on if this is going to happen? If Mark has to cancel due to lack of participation, I can offer up my place in Oscoda as an alternate location....if the women who want to attend will travel to the other side of the state.


----------



## wyldkat49766

Sometime you and I need to hook up at your cabin in Oscoda.


----------



## autumnlovr

wyldkat49766 said:


> Sometime you and I need to hook up at your cabin in Oscoda.


Yes Nancy, I'm hoping to stay up there for a few days (or longer) after the women's weekend...maybe we can get together then. I've still got your phone number in my cell....if it hasn't changed since last fall.
I want to spend some time at the range up there playing with my muzzleloader. I think I want to use it for my elk hunt this fall. And, there was a feral pig report right by my property, I want to set out some game cams & scout the area for any sign. 
Talk to ya soon.


----------



## 1wildchild

I have not heard from Mark, but it does not sound like it is going to happen as we don't have 7 members going.


----------



## Wolf_Dancer34

darn i was looking forward to the trip....there has got to be another way for others to join in with us. I may have one more woman be able to join us for the weekend. I will let everyone know.


----------



## Huntinggirl

I really wish I could go with you all.....Sounds like it will be a blast but other family commitments that weekend.... :sad:


----------



## autumnlovr

Wolf_Dancer34 said:


> darn i was looking forward to the trip....there has got to be another way for others to join in with us. I may have one more woman be able to join us for the weekend. I will let everyone know.


If we don't get the seven folks necessary for Mark's place, I can offer my place in Oscoda. Granted, it's the other side of the state but we have the AuSable river, Lake Huron, my 73 acres of woods, Van Ettan Lake and I can easily sleep 6-8 people besides myself. Let's hear what Mark has to say, then decide if/what we're going to do.


----------



## Wolf_Dancer34

Ok I have one more confirmed for the outing.....all we need is one more. Come on girls this will be great fun...


----------



## FlyGirl

OKay, just skimmed through this... do you ladies need another?


----------



## autumnlovr

FlyGirl said:


> OKay, just skimmed through this... do you ladies need another?


We need at least one more....and we need Mark to confirm that we're still okay for his place. Otherwise, we can switch to my place.


----------



## wyldkat49766

If its at Autumn's place, can get there Saturday night and do sunday.


----------



## wyldkat49766

autumnlovr said:


> Yes Nancy, I'm hoping to stay up there for a few days (or longer) after the women's weekend...maybe we can get together then. I've still got your phone number in my cell....if it hasn't changed since last fall.
> I want to spend some time at the range up there playing with my muzzleloader. I think I want to use it for my elk hunt this fall. And, there was a feral pig report right by my property, I want to set out some game cams & scout the area for any sign.
> Talk to ya soon.



Nope my cell is the same. Im free anytime from Sunday the 13th on. A couple of days I have aqua therapy but I can easily reschedule one of them. Pig hunting... that sounds like fun...


----------



## Wolf_Dancer34

I am good for thursday and friday but am hosting a party for saturday nite but not until 7 pm.


----------



## SpawnSac27

Count me in :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## autumnlovr

Well, I got this message from Mark (Adjusted3) last night...


> Lauren,
> 
> I would love to see this as being a go but actually I picked the 7 just
> to make sure that I would get enough to make this worth while. I had
> budgeted about <$xxx.xxx> towards the weekend.
> 
> It sounds like I picked a bad weekend. Here is what I would propose for
> a alternitive....Let you girls pick a different weekend and give 2
> date choices some time in August or Sept. Stay away from the holiday
> weekend...and we will make this happen. Because it would be August or
> September, I cannot promise the crawfish boil. that run may be over.
> 
> Post this message up and let's pick an aternitive date.
> Mark


So, I can make an impromptu weekend happen for those of us who still want to meet in Oscoda. You won't be roughing it (unless you want to), it's a 3 bedroom house with 6 twin beds available, a couple reclining chairs and a couple air beds....so we can have quite a few people and still be comfy. There's 73 acres of woods out back, a fire pit in the yard, Van Ettan Lake across the street, Lake Huron a mile away (we've got an open well @ the marina if someone wants to bring a boat and not take-out each night) and the mighty AuSable River to play in. We could pier or river fish, hit the beach (or the bars), kayak or canoe (I don't own them so you'd have to bring your own or rent). And, since we've recently had a report of feral pigs in the immediate area, we could scout for them while we raccoon/possum hunt. I have a firearm friendly home but they will be locked up if the intoxicants are opened. 
I'll work up a map or directions to PM to the folks who showed interest so far. And, the ones that can't make it can discuss alternate weekend-dates for Mark's place. I can be up there by Thursday afternoon and I'll probably be staying up there until the following weekend. Since I don't have internet access up there (unless I go to the library), I'm going to volunteer Wyldkat49766 to help spread the directions to anyone who might respond after Thursday morning.

Did I forget anything? If so...shout back at me, ok?


----------



## wyldkat49766

My hubby has given me the 'ok' to be up thursday afternoon until Saturday morning. I have my family reunion that day and my sis and bro in law will be at our place about 1130 and then we are having pizza with our grandma and then off to the reunion. 

I have the directions there, so if you need them, get with me. I will be leaving here about noon on Thursday and its only like an hour for me, so get with me before 11am thursday for directions.


----------



## kimmy48635

Sorry girls, but I will not be able to go. I had a feeling this would all be at the same time. I am approx. 5 weeks pregnant and still on restrictions. It really stinks, cuz Oscoda isn't very far from West Branch at all and it sounds like a really good time. It would be nice to meet the faces behind the screen!

Have fun and be safe...


----------



## autumnlovr

kimmy48635 said:


> Sorry girls, but I will not be able to go. I had a feeling this would all be at the same time. I am approx. 5 weeks pregnant and still on restrictions. It really stinks, cuz Oscoda isn't very far from West Branch at all and it sounds like a really good time. It would be nice to meet the faces behind the screen!
> 
> Have fun and be safe...


I'm sorry you won't be coming, but with all you've been through getting pregnant....you just take care of the precious little bump. :gaga: And, a BIG CONGRATS again!


----------

